# محمد باكوس مرشح رئاسة الجمهورية اتحداك لو مضحكتش



## tasoni queena (17 أبريل 2011)

[YOUTUBE]4W3WADl60N0&feature=player_embedded#at=181[/YOUTUBE]

:99::99:​


----------



## 200madona (17 أبريل 2011)

*فديو جميل ياtasoni queena لاقتية فن الشخصية الظريفة 

وكل سنة وانتى طيبة ​*


----------



## هالة الحب (18 أبريل 2011)

والله ما شفت حاجة.هو الموضوع سر والاايه


----------



## tasoni queena (22 أبريل 2011)

> فديو جميل ياtasoni queena لاقتية فن الشخصية الظريفة
> 
> وكل سنة وانتى طيبة



هههههههههه لقيته جنب الحيط

شكرا يا قمر لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (22 أبريل 2011)

> والله ما شفت حاجة.هو الموضوع سر والاايه



فى التوب سيكرت

الفيديو محطوط فوق اهو يا قمر

هو مش شغال عندك ؟؟


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أبريل 2011)

*دماغه عاليه عاليه​*


----------



## HaZeM KaBo (28 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههههه

كنت بشتغل بلانة فى البنك هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تسلم الايادى على الفيديو


----------



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههه حلو الميكرفون الكانز ده ههههههههه

تسلم ايدك يا قمر


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أبريل 2011)

> *دماغه عاليه عاليه*



انا كل شوية اسمعه بجد ملوش حل ههههههههه

شكرا مايكل لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أبريل 2011)

> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> كنت بشتغل بلانة فى البنك هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تسلم الايادى على الفيديو



وبيقول كانت اجمل فترات حياتى

اشتغلت فيها يوم واحد بس هههههههههه

شكرا حازم لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أبريل 2011)

> هههههههههههههه حلو الميكرفون الكانز ده ههههههههه
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا قمر



وتلاقى واحد فيهم مليان 

عشان لو عطش ولا ريقه نشف هههههههههه

شكرا يا قمر لردك الجميل


----------



## النهيسى (30 أبريل 2011)

روعه جداااا
وأجمل كمان
أنه بيعمل دعايه لكانز
ههههههههههههه
شكراااا​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 أبريل 2011)

ايه ده ياتاسوني هو الراعي الرسمي للإنتخابات بتاعته كانز
هههههههههههههههههههه
بس ده داخل بقوه شوفي كام واحد كانوا مرشحينه 
ههههههههههههههه
شكراً علي موضوعِك​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أبريل 2011)

> روعه جداااا
> وأجمل كمان
> أنه بيعمل دعايه لكانز
> ههههههههههههه
> شكراااا​



هههههههههههه اه ثبت علمبا ان الكانز بتوضح الصوت اكتر

شكرا ليك استاذ نهيسى لردك الجمييييل


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أبريل 2011)

> ايه ده ياتاسوني هو الراعي الرسمي للإنتخابات بتاعته كانز
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> بس ده داخل بقوه شوفي كام واحد كانوا مرشحينه
> ههههههههههههههه
> شكراً علي موضوعِك​



ههههههههههه 6 مرشحينه

منهم 7 كانوا بيهززوا معاه

والرئاسة سبوبة حلوة هههههههههه

شكرا بوب لردك الجميل


----------



## tamav maria (30 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جبتيه منين ده يابت ياكوينا
ههههههههههههههههههه
دا انا مت علي ورحي من الضحك
يا حالولي ها ناكل شاورما بجنيه ونص
بس بجد عجبني الجزء الاخير اللي بيقول فيه
بقت الناس الكسيبه
الرقصات واللاعيبه
ورجال الاعمال الحبيبه
شياطين وبسبحه وزبيبه


----------



## girgis2 (30 أبريل 2011)

*هههههههههههههه*

*عم خميس اللي باكوس كلها بتفتخر بيه كيوم من أيام الاسبوع قاله أنت حمار قاله أيوة وافتكرها من شروط الترشيح*

*هههههههههههههه*

*بصراحة فيديو جامد*

*تسلم ايدك يا تاسوني*​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أبريل 2011)

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جبتيه منين ده يابت ياكوينا
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



لقيته جنب الحيط ههههههههههه

حواوشى مش شاورمة هههههههههه

القصيدة تحفففة بجد

رشونا بمبيد على الاقل اموت شهيد

شكرا يا قمر لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أبريل 2011)

> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *عم خميس اللي باكوس كلها بتفتخر بيه كيوم من أيام الاسبوع قاله أنت حمار قاله أيوة وافتكرها من شروط الترشيح*
> 
> ...



كان بيشتغل فى الشتا بيقعد على الورق عشان ميطيرش هههههههههههه

والرئاسة سبوبة حلوة هههههههههه

شكرا جرجس لردك الجميل


----------



## HappyButterfly (1 مايو 2011)

*هههههههههههههههه
حلوة بتاعت ابرة هوا هيقلل التعداد السكانى
ههههههههههه صبحتى امنا الغولة ليه ها
عسولة الراجل ده عايز يضرب بس
ميرسى لك يا كوينة
*​


----------



## marcelino (1 مايو 2011)

*هههههههه ايه الشئ دة*​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 سبتمبر 2011)

> هههههههههههههههه
> حلوة بتاعت ابرة هوا هيقلل التعداد السكانى
> ههههههههههه صبحتى امنا الغولة ليه ها
> عسولة الراجل ده عايز يضرب بس
> ميرسى لك يا كوينة



الراجل بيتكلم صح ههههههههههه

شكرا ديدى يا قمر


----------



## tasoni queena (4 سبتمبر 2011)

> هههههههه ايه الشئ دة



كائن حى يعيش ويتعايش هههههههههه

شكرا يا ماروو


----------

